# Plantacion de pino, Inversion rentable?



## gisepe (31 Jul 2008)

Quisiera saber la rentabilidad real de esta inversion, la plantacion de pino, el tiempo de espera hasta talar y vender.
Cuanto se paga por pino, si la compra de un terreno rural para plantar pino y talar en unos años es rentable.
Gracias


----------



## percebo (31 Jul 2008)

gisepe dijo:


> Quisiera saber la rentabilidad real de esta inversion, la plantacion de pino, el tiempo de espera hasta talar y vender.
> Cuanto se paga por pino, si la compra de un terreno rural para plantar pino y talar en unos años es rentable.
> Gracias



Solo se me ocurre una inversion mejor, invertir en sellos.


----------



## Aitor Menta (31 Jul 2008)

yo planto pinos todos los días y todavía no he conseguido que me salgan rentables

cagüen to :


----------



## rjxec (31 Jul 2008)

gisepe dijo:


> Quisiera saber la rentabilidad real de esta inversion, la plantacion de pino, el tiempo de espera hasta talar y vender.
> Cuanto se paga por pino, si la compra de un terreno rural para plantar pino y *talar en unos años* es rentable.
> Gracias



Rentable es, siempre que no te importe esperar entre 25 y 40 años dependiendo de la calidad de estación. Un saludo.


----------



## fros (31 Jul 2008)

rjxec dijo:


> Rentable es, siempre que no te importe esperar entre 25 y 40 años dependiendo de la calidad de estación. Un saludo.



Te imaginas 40 años mimando los putos pinos, regándolos, podándoles, hablarles para que crezcan rectos y sanos como haces con los geranios, y va un *hijo puta *y te quema el pinar???!!!.::: AGGGGG no quiero ni pensarlo!!!.


----------



## Pepius (1 Ago 2008)

Si hiciera negocio plantando pinos, mi water sería de marmol de carrara 

Ahora hablando en serio, ten en cuenta que es una inversión de mucho riesgo, a muy largo plazo, sin recibir siquiera dividendos entre medias, y expuesto tanto a desastres naturales como a pirómanos hijoputas o chanchullos por parte del coordinador para quemarlo todo, indemnizar una mierda del seguro y vender los terrenos...

Yo que tú no lo haría, forastero...


----------



## segundaresidencia (3 Ago 2008)

mejor chopos,crecen mas rapido y no arden tan rapido como los pinos
otra alternativa seria la PAULOWNIA
mira este enlace,a los 6-8 años podrias vender ya,es un arbol seleccionado,que crece muy rapido
Paulownia Agrodesierto

ademas, se corta el arbol a la base, y no hace falta replantar, vuelve a crecer


----------



## Salut (3 Ago 2008)

Eso mismo iba yo a escribir... el pino, en pocos sitios es rentable. La Paulownia en terrenos agrícolas sí que tiene interes.

De todas formas, en maderas de conífera existen igualmente rentabilidades bastante altas si se sabe seleccionar bien los terrenos, realizar podas de calidad, etc.

La inversión forestal ha dado muy buenos rendimientos en los EE.UU., a riesgo bastante bajo:
NCREIF Web Site

EDIT: Amplío...

Los pinos que crecen más rápido son los Radiata, a cortar en unos 30-40 años... aunque esquilman bastante el terreno, lamentablemente. La calidad de la madera es regulera... pero por lo visto, si te sale un buen árbol, puede servir para uso estructural, que es donde más pagan...


----------



## Salut (3 Ago 2008)

percebo dijo:


> Solo se me ocurre una inversion mejor, invertir en sellos.



Tu eres tonto o te lo haces?


----------



## Archimanguina (12 Ago 2008)

Si no eres el duño del terreno olvidate, no es rentable, nunca sacarás suficiente como con la madera como para amortizar el coste de adquisición del suelo. Mejor monta un puticlub o un edificio de aprtamentos por horas.


----------



## kaxkamel (13 Ago 2008)

*re*

un negocio cojonudo, sin duda (sobre todo para el que te vende el terreno).

como te han dicho, es de laaaaaaaaaargo, junto a los sellos y las cintas de vhs uno de los mejores negocios que conozco.
también está lo de las máquinas de escribir y los busca-s (te los quitan de las manos)


----------



## kaxkamel (13 Ago 2008)

*re*

un negocio cojonudo, sin duda (sobre todo para el que te vende el terreno).

como te han dicho, es de laaaaaaaaaargo, junto a los sellos y las cintas de vhs uno de los mejores negocios que conozco.
también está lo de las máquinas de escribir y los busca-s (te los quitan de las manos)


----------



## un marronazo (13 Ago 2008)

*mirate el foro*

COLEGIO OFICIAL Y ASOCIACIÓN DE INGENIEROS TÉCNICOS FORESTALES

lo mismo encuentras respuestas a tu pregunta, ellos SI te pueden asesorar

saludos


----------



## Salut (13 Ago 2008)

kaxkamel dijo:


> un negocio cojonudo, sin duda (sobre todo para el que te vende el terreno).
> 
> como te han dicho, es de laaaaaaaaaargo, junto a los sellos y las cintas de vhs uno de los mejores negocios que conozco.
> también está lo de las máquinas de escribir y los busca-s (te los quitan de las manos)



Otro listillo...

A VER MAJETE, EXPLÍCAME CÓMO ES QUE GRANDES FONDOS DE INVERSIÓN PARTICIPAN EN EXPLOTACIONES FORESTALES?? Y SACANDO 15% ANUAL DE MEDIA DURANTE 20 AÑOS!
NCREIF Web Site

¿¿Como es que bancazos como UBS tienen su división forestal??

¿¿Cómo es que hay analistas trabajando en el sector desde los años 60??

Echale un vistacillo a esto, y deja de decir GILIPOLLECES:
FRG_Newsletter


----------



## Salut (13 Ago 2008)

Archimandrita dijo:


> Si no eres el duño del terreno olvidate, no es rentable, nunca sacarás suficiente como con la madera como para amortizar el coste de adquisición del suelo. Mejor monta un puticlub o un edificio de aprtamentos por horas.



Hombre, el suelo vuelve a quedar liberado tras la corta. Considerando que a largo plazo su valor en términos reales se mantiene constante, no tienes que hacer otra cosa que contabilizarlo como gasto al año 0, y como ingreso al año 30/40/50... Si aun así la tasa de retorno te sale buena, de cabeza a la inversión.

La inversion forestal puede ser interesante para pequeños y grandes propietarios. En general, para los primeros conviene un terrenito cerca de donde viven/pasan el verano/etc. y utilizar especies de madera noble. Para millonetis, conviene hacer unas cuantas explotaciones diferentes, orientadas a mercados diferentes: madera noble (frondosa), madera estructural (conífera), madera para pasta de papel (frondosa), cultivos energéticos (cualquiera de crecimiento ultra-rápido)...


----------



## percebo (13 Ago 2008)

Salut dijo:


> Tu eres tonto o te lo haces?



Te iba a responder pero ya lo haces tu solo muy bien, adelante campeon.


----------



## Archimanguina (13 Ago 2008)

Salut dijo:


> Otro listillo...
> 
> A VER MAJETE, EXPLÍCAME CÓMO ES QUE GRANDES FONDOS DE INVERSIÓN PARTICIPAN EN EXPLOTACIONES FORESTALES?? Y SACANDO 15% ANUAL DE MEDIA DURANTE 20 AÑOS!
> NCREIF Web Site
> ...



Las madereras asociadas a esos fondos no plantan y cuidan los bosques, compran terrenos de selva por cuatro duros a los jefezuelos del 3er mundo y arrasan con todo lo comercialmente viable, en muchos casos bosques vírgenes que tardarán 300 años en volver a su estado original. Lo que hacen es pura explotación de los recursos naturales.


----------



## Salut (18 Ago 2008)

Archimandrita dijo:


> Las madereras asociadas a esos fondos no plantan y cuidan los bosques, compran terrenos de selva por cuatro duros a los jefezuelos del 3er mundo y arrasan con todo lo comercialmente viable, en muchos casos bosques vírgenes que tardarán 300 años en volver a su estado original. Lo que hacen es pura explotación de los recursos naturales.



¿Te has molestado en mirar los enlaces que he puesto? Los resultados son para bosques DE LOS EE.UU. y que llevan siendo gestionados desde hace más de 100 años de forma más o menos sostenible.

El caso de los bosques vírgenes, salvo que quien te los venda sea un gilipollas integral (no descartable en el 3r mundo), da un beneficio nulo: no existe componente productivo, ya que la selva ya no crece. Es el crecimiento biológico de los árboles el que genera la mayor parte del beneficio (al contrario de lo que dicen las empresuchas cutres que tenemos en España).


----------



## Salut (10 Sep 2008)

En exclusiva, antes de que aparezca en la Revista Forestal Española:



> *INVERSIONES FORESTALES
> Alternativas de ahorro para tiempos difíciles*
> 
> Es tiempo de crisis. La bolsa no levanta cabeza, buena parte de los bonos que creíamos seguros resultan ser "bonos basura" de alto riesgo y los títulos hipotecarios subprime afloran en todo tipo de productos financieros. Algunos bancos anglosajones ya han sido intervenidos para salvarlos de la quiebra, y no pocos analistas apuntan a que en breve podría suceder lo propio en España, dada su excesiva exposición al ladrillo. La guinda de la tarta es una galopante inflación que erosiona el poder adquisitivo del dinero día a día.
> ...



PD: Pa quien la compre en unos meses, tendrá mi nombre y profesión xD


----------



## chameleon (10 Sep 2008)

¿no era el presidente de bosques naturales familiar del presidente de forum? :

yo ahora no invertiría en nada, ejto vah pabajo


----------



## Salut (11 Sep 2008)

^^ El presidente de Bosques Naturales era el hermano... ahora Bosques Naturales está gestionada por el Grupo Keops (constructora), que ha empezado a hacer una gestión a mi parecer bastante más profesional.

No en vano en el artículo hablo de "SIN DUDA HAN COMETIDO NUMEROSOS ERRORES DE GESTIÓN". Todas las empresas de inversión forestal de España que conozco tienen sus meteduras de pata importantes. Los inversores deben hacerse a la idea que la publicidad era un tanto engañosa/excesivamente optimista, aunque si todo sale bien tendrán una rentabilidad aceptablemente buena.

Como recomendación para un potencial inversor, le diría que exija:

- Que las *tierras sean propiedad* de la empresa, o que exista aval bancario por el importe del arrendamiento

- Que se someta a *auditoría contable* regularmente -cosa que lamentablemente se ha eliminado con la Ley 43/2007-, y que publique los hallazgos. Conviene tener nociones de contabilidad.

- *Certificación FSC*: no sólo como garantía de explotación sostenible ecológicamente, sino también porque los auditores FSC exigen la existencia de un proyecto aprobado por el colegio oficial de ingenieros forestales, y te piden que les saques la fuente de tus maravillosas "expectativas de rentabilidad". Tablas de producción, precios, etc.

- *Plan de calidad*: El valor de la madera noble está muy muy muy determinado por la CALIDAD de la madera. En la propaganda de las empresas de inversion forestal se habla muchísimo de "la subida del precio de la madera", poniendo expectativas exageradísimas. Pero lo más determinante con diferencia es que los fustes sean rectos, con poca conicidad y exentos de defectos como nudos, heridas, pudriciones, etc.


----------



## Salut (11 Sep 2008)

Ea, otra noticia del sector:



> *Pictet lanza un fondo global en Madera*
> 
> Según su co-gestor, plantar y conservar bosques es probablemente la forma más eficiente de combatir el cambio climático.
> 
> ...



Pictet lanza un fondo global en Madera | Fondos de inversión

Comento: No se trata de un fondo de inversión gestionado por una TIMO, sino que por lo que parece compra acciones de empresas madereras. Es decir, se trata de un fondo de inversión financiero. Y muy probablemente esté expuesto también a aserraderos y papeleras... osea, no es 100% forestal.

Posiblemente tenga una correlación alta con el S&P - Paper and Forest (ahora Timber and Forestry), pero muy poca o ninguna con el NCREIF Timberland.


----------



## Salut (11 Sep 2008)

Un inversor de Bosques Naturales hace poco me hizo una consulta referente a lo que pasaría si dicha empresa quebrase... pongo aquí algunos fragmentos, que creo que serían de interés:



> Estimado Sr. XXXXXXXXX,
> 
> 
> XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX, seguimos con atención los acontecimientos que en ella [BOSQUES NATURALES] ocurren. Aunque su situación es delicada, no consideramos que sea excesivamente preocupante, ya que los nuevos gestores parecen ser muy solventes.
> ...


----------



## chameleon (11 Sep 2008)

Los auditores de Bosques Naturales añaden nuevas dudas a la viabilidad



> Los auditores de Bosques Naturales añaden nuevas dudas a la viabilidad
> Los auditores de Bosques Naturales denuncian las incertidumbres de la sociedad, al menos hasta que se hizo cargo de ella la promotora Keops. Advierten, por ejemplo, acerca de los problemas fitosanitarios de una de sus fincas en Toledo o la falta de información sobre la contabilidad de sus participadas. Keops reitera su intención de seguir al frente de la firma tras recuperar la estabilidad patrimonial.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Salut (11 Sep 2008)

^^ Efectivamente, el tal Briones lo hizo rematadamente mal... esperemos que la Keops meta seriedad en la empresa 

Pero me temo que la administración no regulará el sector hasta que una forestal se vaya al traste, por mala gestión posterior a la Ley 43/2007. Y tampoco se vislumbra en el horizonte la existencia de un código de auto-regulación... aunque antes de la llegada de Keops a BN hubo intentos de crear una asociación de promotores con ese fin -más una estrategia de Briones para salvar la cara que para proteger al inversor-.


----------



## -H- (12 Sep 2008)

Conozco maderistas que explotan directamente y dicen que el negocio va muy mal, dudo que si ellos no le sacan pasta, se pueda ganar dinero entrando en una sociedad con los mismos costes y encima el pago de sueldo de "administradores"


----------



## Salut (13 Sep 2008)

^^ Depende. El negocio de los bosques en España está funcionando mal porque en general tiene un grave problema de calidad: no es que los bosques españoles sean "malos", sino que en muchos casos los cuidados no han sido los más adecuados y... el GRAN GRAN problema está en la clasificación visual en los aserraderos.

Es bastante irónico que España esté importando -principalmente de Francia, Portugal y los EE.UU.- más o menos la mitad de la madera que consume... y que aquí se haya abandonado el monte, dejando que acumule más y más combustible hasta que prenda fuego.

Por otro lado, esos madereros supongo que serán de pino, el cual es solamente una parte del mercado. La rentabilidad económica al final dependerá de la calidad de la estacion, de la especie y de los cuidados que el bosque reciba del propietario.


----------



## Salut (17 Sep 2008)

Os pongo aquí la info. de PICTET:

Pictet | Funds



> *PF(LUX)-Timber
> Verdadera independencia*
> 
> Durante siglos, la madera ha sido el principal material utilizado por la humanidad
> ...



Amo, un SICAV con sede en Luxemburgo... 



> Periodo de suscripción inicial: 15 a 29 de septiembre 2008
> Índice de referencia: MSCIWorld (dividendos netos reinvertidos)
> Precio de emisión: USD (moneda de consolidación del compartimento), clases en EUR no cubiertas también disponibles
> Fecha de lanzamiento: 30 de septiembre de 2008 (USD 100)



Ojalá se vuelvan clientes mios


----------



## hijodeputa (17 Sep 2008)

Mil veces prefiero la Pawlonia. Ya tengo 50 plantones sembrados. Crecen más rápido y son más rentables. 15 años y a cortar.

Edito. Sembrar marihuana puede ser más rentable que la pawlonia y el pino juntos. Allá tú.


----------



## Salut (18 Sep 2008)

hijodeputa dijo:


> Mil veces prefiero la Pawlonia. Ya tengo 50 plantones sembrados. Crecen más rápido y son más rentables. 15 años y a cortar.
> 
> Edito. Sembrar marihuana puede ser más rentable que la pawlonia y el pino juntos. Allá tú.



¿Qué tal te crecen? Yo tengo un buen puñao en parcela experimental desde el mes de junio... creo que craso error plantar ese mes, porque se ve que sus hojas son muy apetitosas pa los grillos.

De momento parece que han arraigado bien, y las hojas se han hecho muy grandes. A ver qué tal tiran.

Por cierto, ¿te has planteado ya su comercialización? Lo digo porque aunque en japón se ve que pagan bastante por la madera de paulownia (kiri), por estas tierras que yo sepa no existe un mercado desarrollado.

Por lo que dicen, parece una especie de madera de balsa... igual es cosa de investigar esos mercados.


----------



## Salut (18 Sep 2008)

Pongo más sobre paulownias... esto lo escribí hace un tiempo en otro foro:



> Buscando sobre el tema de las Paulownias, me ha llamado la atención este documento:
> http://www.utextension.utk.edu/publications/pbfiles/PB1465.pdf
> 
> En la página 21 aparecen precios para madera en pie... muy desactualizados, y de los EE.UU. para exportar a Japón.
> ...


----------



## Salut (23 Nov 2008)

jarriba!!!


----------



## burbujitaboom (23 Nov 2008)

percebo dijo:


> Solo se me ocurre una inversion mejor, invertir en sellos.



si te refieres a los de bosques naturales, si que son como los sellitos, pero como tardan mas en crecer tardaran mas en reventar como los sellos


----------



## Salut (23 Nov 2008)

Efectivamente, los clientes de Bosques Naturales y otras empresas similares en ejpaña, deben tener claro que ni de coña tendrán la rentabilidad que les prometieron... 

De todas formas, rentabilidad la tendrán... poca, pero la tendrán. Les recomiendo que vayan a ver sus árboles, les tomen medidas y se fijen en los defectos (troncos torcidos, conicidad, nudos, heridas, fendas...).

Es de esperar que le saquen entre 500 y 1000 € -de los de ahora- a cada árbol... amos, entorno a un 4% real (por encima del IPC).


----------



## Salut (13 Feb 2009)

> *La madera: reina entre los fondos de inversión ecológicos *
> 
> _Una posible escasez global de madera, que podría provocar inflación por un incremento de precios, ha provocado nuevas formas de inversión ecológica, con buenos rendimientos._
> 
> ...



La madera: reina entre los fondos de inversión ecológicos | Economía mundial | Deutsche Welle | 15.01.2007


----------



## uukrul (13 Feb 2009)

Seguro que plantas pinos o eucaliptos (que dejan el terreno "arrasado") y a los X años, declaran zona natural protegida y no te los dejan cortar, para disfrute de senderistas.
La suerte del enano...


----------



## Salut (13 Feb 2009)

uukrul dijo:


> Seguro que plantas pinos o eucaliptos (que dejan el terreno "arrasado") y a los X años, declaran zona natural protegida y no te los dejan cortar, para disfrute de senderistas.
> La suerte del enano...



...con el escaso valor ambiental de un monocultivo de eucaliptos, dudo que lo declaren protegido...

Por cierto, que cuando se protege un paraje con frecuencia vienen también indemnizaciones por pérdida de rentas... También decir que dentro del espacio protegido sigue estando permitido realizar este tipo de actividades. Eso por no hablar de que te puedes adaptar a los tiempos y sacarle partido al hecho de ser declarado "de alto valor ecológico" y atraer a urbanitas tontainas por tus parajes.

Pero vamos, que la clave radica en no irse con una plantación a un sitio de valor ecológico, porque aunque no esté protegido... muy probablemente te salga una DIA negativa.


----------



## forestal92 (15 Feb 2009)

Yo me he decantado por los nogales híbridos de producción rápida de madera( en concreto el ng23, por ser una zona muy muy fría).

Crecen a metro por año, porque es una estación muy favorable( llanura cercana a río), y supuestamente no dan nueces por lo que emplean todos los recursos en producir madera.Para zonas cálidas hay variedades como la mj209 que crecen aún mas rápido, y con agua y abono el turno de corta* puede reducirse a 20-25 años.
*
El precio de la madera de nogal supera con creces el de ninguna que se pueda plantar aqui, además de que hay deficit, y nose produce en zonas tropicales. Si se hace correctamente los cuidados y poda la madera puede llegar a valer *4000-5000 euros* el metro cúbico. No se pede comparar a nada...

La madera de nogal es casi inexistente en el mercado, o en trozas de poca longitud procedentes de plantaciones para fruto, dañadas por los aperos de los agricultores, etc....lo que hace, que las raras veces que se encuentra madera de nogal regia o de madera blanca de buena calidad y con la longitud adecuada sea carísimo.

La pawlonia tiene el incoveniente de no ser conocida por los del mundo de la madera, nose como respondera el mercado, y si tendrá aceptación....


Una plantación bien manejada en condiciones favorables* a los dos años*!! (hay arboles con 4-5 metros de altura...)

Año 1:







Año 2:


----------



## Perchas (15 Feb 2009)

Aitor Menta dijo:


> yo planto pinos todos los días y todavía no he conseguido que me salgan rentables
> 
> cagüen to :



Pues a mi me pasa lo mismo, todas las mañanas, ¡ala! a plantar un pino, y ni de coña le saco rentabilidad.


----------



## Salut (17 Feb 2009)

forestal92 dijo:


> Para zonas cálidas hay variedades como la mj209 que crecen aún mas rápido, y con agua y abono el turno de corta* puede reducirse a 20-25 años.
> *
> El precio de la madera de nogal supera con creces el de ninguna que se pueda plantar aqui, además de que hay deficit, y nose produce en zonas tropicales. Si se hace correctamente los cuidados y poda la madera puede llegar a valer *4000-5000 euros* el metro cúbico. No se pede comparar a nada...



Bueno, los 4000-5000 € son para piezas extraordinarias... y de árboles que han crecido más lentamente.

Personalmente no confiaría en más de 1.200 €/m3 para plantaciones de este tipo, lo cual ya es una señora pasta 


Por cierto, muy buena pinta la plantación esa de Aragón. ¿Es marco de 5x5 o de 7x7?


----------



## tejoncio (17 Feb 2009)

yo vengo ahora de plantar uno... y no creo que me de mucha rentabilidad... mas bien me da UNA MIERDA...


----------



## pamplinero (17 Feb 2009)

Inversion a laaaaargo plazo. Mis padres, talaron unos de una finca, en un pinar, heradada hace 10 años (yo por entonces era un jovenzuelo estudiante) y se repoblo (te obligan segun que sitios). Se estima, si la cosa va bien, que mis hijos disfruten de los mismos. No creo que sea rentable como inversion. Mas bien como "ya que tengo aqui este terreno no-urbanizable, hare algo con el".


----------



## Salut (17 Feb 2009)

^^ Tu ten en cuenta que en muchos sitios ni hace falta replantar, sino que asta dejar crecer las plántulas que había... y la propia luz hace germinar aún más semillicas 

La inversión de dinero es principalmente para hacer clareos y ganar calidad al arbol... una inversión bastante reducida comparado con lo que luego se suele obtener si la calidad de la estación es medio decente.

De mientras, esperas sin apenas gastos y disfrutando del monte "gonito" 



Recomendable para hacerse una imagen del mercado de la madera:
http://www.confemadera.es/948/section.aspx/download/125
^^ Aquí se explica un poco la KK de sector forestal que tenemos (con contadas excepciones). Quien se ponga un poco las pilas en montar una empresa competitiva, sacará buena tajada.


----------



## forestal92 (1 Mar 2009)

Salut dijo:


> Bueno, los 4000-5000 € son para piezas extraordinarias... y de árboles que han crecido más lentamente.
> 
> Personalmente no confiaría en más de 1.200 €/m3 para plantaciones de este tipo, lo cual ya es una señora pasta
> 
> ...



No se a que marco es. Yo la mía la tengo a 6x6.

Como bien dices, yo tambien soy esceptico con el precio del metro cubico. Pero teniendo en cuenta que una vez plantados no me cuestan nada (siegan el pasto gratis), y no se necesita de clareo porque ya es la densidad definitiva.... Pues ahi están.


----------



## rory (1 Mar 2009)

Ya que veo que hay gente entendida, os hago una pregunta.

En mi terreno tengo pensado plantar algunos árboles exclusivamente destinados para chimenea. El terreno antaño estuvo plantado de eucaliptos -esos vampiros del suelo- , así que en algunas zonas la tierra está muy agotada.

La zona es muy húmeda y sin heladas (cantábrico)

¿Qué árbol me aconsejais?

había leído que el fresno era muy indicado para esto, pero eso lo dejo para los entendidos.

Un saludo


----------



## forestal92 (1 Mar 2009)

rory dijo:


> Ya que veo que hay gente entendida, os hago una pregunta.
> 
> En mi terreno tengo pensado plantar algunos árboles exclusivamente destinados para chimenea. El terreno antaño estuvo plantado de eucaliptos -esos vampiros del suelo- , así que en algunas zonas la tierra está muy agotada.
> 
> ...



Arboles para leña de chimenea...

Te han aconsejado bien, la madera de fresno calienta mucho, lo digo por experiencia.

El problema que suele haber, es que los arboles que crecen rapido dan leña blanda que se consume enseguida (chopos, pinos...)

El fresno es un arbol muy adaptable y que en esas condiciones deberia ir de maravilla y creceria rapido, ademas es autoctono...

Otra opcion seria la paulownia, que es de crecimiento super rapido. Estas crecerian mucho mas rapido que el fresno, pero la madera es muy ligera, asi que no creo que sea muy util de combustible..., eso si, dispondrias de leña en 3 o 4 años.

Ambas especies rebrotan de cepa, y crean suelo. El que haya habido eucaliptos no debra suponerles ningun problema, siempre que estos hayan sido completamente eliminados.


----------



## rory (2 Mar 2009)

forestal92 dijo:


> Arboles para leña de chimenea...
> 
> Te han aconsejado bien, la madera de fresno calienta mucho, lo digo por experiencia.
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias por las indicaciones. Estoy pensando en hacer una plantación mixta con fresnos y paulownias.
la paulownia no la conozco, ¿es posible comprar este árbol en viveros o centros de jardinería?


----------



## forestal92 (2 Mar 2009)

rory dijo:


> Muchas gracias por las indicaciones. Estoy pensando en hacer una plantación mixta con fresnos y paulownias.
> la paulownia no la conozco, ¿es posible comprar este árbol en viveros o centros de jardinería?



Yo pondria los fresnos en una parte, y las paulonias en otra, sin hacer experimentos de plantacion mixta...

La paulownia seguro que crece tanto que perjudicaria los fresnos.

Como no kieres paulownia con buena forma forestal ni nada... Hay selecciones de paulownia que crecen mas rapido, pero dan madera menos densa que las que crecen menos rapido...


Yo iria a lo mas barato que encontrara en tu caso...


----------



## japiluser (2 Mar 2009)

*+clubs*



Salut dijo:


> Hombre, el suelo vuelve a quedar liberado tras la corta. Considerando que a largo plazo su valor en términos reales se mantiene constante, no tienes que hacer otra cosa que contabilizarlo como gasto al año 0, y como ingreso al año 30/40/50... Si aun así la tasa de retorno te sale buena, de cabeza a la inversión.
> 
> La inversion forestal puede ser interesante para pequeños y grandes propietarios. En general, para los primeros conviene un terrenito cerca de donde viven/pasan el verano/etc. y utilizar especies de madera noble. Para millonetis, conviene hacer unas cuantas explotaciones diferentes, orientadas a mercados diferentes: madera noble (frondosa), madera estructural (conífera), madera para pasta de papel (frondosa), cultivos energéticos (cualquiera de crecimiento ultra-rápido)...



Anotado... lo de los 
puticlubs.


----------



## Salut (3 Mar 2009)

rory dijo:


> Ya que veo que hay gente entendida, os hago una pregunta.
> 
> En mi terreno tengo pensado plantar algunos árboles exclusivamente destinados para chimenea. El terreno antaño estuvo plantado de eucaliptos -esos vampiros del suelo- , así que en algunas zonas la tierra está muy agotada.
> 
> ...



De qué superficie estaríamos hablando? Porque en un momento dado hasta te podría interesar sacar leña del sotobosque y clareos, y dejar un poco para madera de calidad...

La verdad es que para bioenergía se tiende cada vez más a especies de crecimiento rápido... que aunque tengan una densidad energética de mielda, en muy poco tiempo sacas gran cantidad. 


Bueno, ahora te preguntamos... ¿terreno silíceo o calcáreo? 


Si es calcáreo y no demasiado pesado, las paulas de cabeza... si es silíceo, problemas. Mirale el pH...


----------



## robertofr946 (29 May 2011)

En Argentina la opción mas rentable en forestación hoy, es el Eycalyptus, se corta aproximadamente, a los 6 años con una ganancia de aproximadamente 10 000 dolares/ha 
la implantación, que cuesta aproximadamente, 800 dolares te la devuelve el estado. 
hay muchos inversores de todo el mundo de que están invirtiendo en Argentina 
Ademas está la opción de los pinos con 12 años de espera 
las tierras cuestan entre los 1500 y 2000 dolares la hectárea
si quieren mas info puedes ver mi blog (que esta en armado pero este tema ya esta disponible 
LEY 25080 (26432) « Ing. Ftal. Roberto Francisco Rojas
Saludos


----------



## lucky starr (29 May 2011)

Ahora mismo la madera en España se vende por dos duros. Dentro de 15-20 años cualquiera sabe.

El Eucaliptus es de los arboles mas rentables, crece rápido y cuando lo cortas vuelve a crecer sin necesidad de replantar, aunque la madera es una mierda.


----------



## puntodecontrol (30 May 2011)

lucky starr dijo:


> Ahora mismo la madera en España se vende por dos duros. Dentro de 15-20 años cualquiera sabe.
> 
> El Eucaliptus es de los arboles mas rentables, crece rápido y cuando lo cortas vuelve a crecer sin necesidad de replantar, aunque la madera es una mierda.



Y jode bastante la tierra ya que se traga los nutrientes.


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (30 May 2011)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Y jode bastante la tierra ya que se traga los nutrientes.



Son un cáncer para la flora autóctona.


----------



## davitin (30 May 2011)

Esa inversion, los pinos, huele a mierda a un kilometro.

Una inversion a 40 años? estais locos? en 40 años puede pasar de todo, esto me recuerda a las hipotecas, puede quemarse el bosque de los ******** lo pueden quemar (lo mas probable), el estado puede expropiar las tierras para lo que sea, puede haber una guerra e irse la zona a tomar por el culo, etc, miles de cosas...

Encima recojes los vbeneficios al cabo de 40 años...y que quieres disfrutar de lo que ganes cuando tengas 80 años o directamente estes muerto?

Para mi que el que ha abierto el hilo es un comercial de alguna empresa de pinos y esta buscando algun idiota que pique.


----------



## danilovix (30 May 2011)

y plantar Sequoia? aunque tendria que ser un regalo para los nietos, en 100 años ya se pueden sacar unos cuantos m3 y dicen que es cara de cohones


----------



## Pensativo (30 May 2011)

perlenbacher dijo:


> Son un cáncer para la flora autóctona.



¿Y qué importa? Aquí lo suyo son los beneficios _right now._

A estas alturas y que todavía haya gente pensando en seguir metiendo esa bazofia en suelo español.


----------



## puntodecontrol (30 May 2011)

Pensativo dijo:


> ¿Y qué importa? Aquí lo suyo son los beneficios _right now._
> 
> A estas alturas y que todavía haya gente pensando en seguir metiendo esa bazofia en suelo español.



Eso es, aqui el suelo es tierra fertil para ladrillos, es plantar uno y salen tochos por todos los lados....
Pinos, eucaliptos o petunias, son bazofia, no se dan tan bien como los ladrillos


----------



## Eldenegro (30 May 2011)

Mi suegro tiene un trozo de tierra en el pueblo (poca cosa) abandonada. Yo he tirado semillas de cerezas, piñones y demas cuando he pasado por alli. Han salido unos cuantos arboles...

Inversion, no, ninguna, pero si alguien quiere comprarme la madera no le hare ascos


----------



## Sinergy (31 Ago 2011)

Yo tengo una hectarea de terreno en tierra de campos que está muerta de risa y tengo intención de plantarle algo, pero no se exactamente que.
La idea es ponerla como inversión a largo plazo y de mientras disfrutar de los árboles cuando baje a la huerta y a la caseta que tengo allí para meriendas etc, si luego la cosa no sale pues mala suerte.

El caso es que no se que tipo de árbol le puede ir bien, porque el nogal que necesita en teoría humedad, no creo que aguante el clima continental de la zona, de heladas en invierno y calor abrasador en verano.
Yo toco la guitarra y se de buena tinta lo caras que pueden llegar a ser maderas como el fresno, la caoba, o el arce, el problema es el mismo. Si ése tipo de árboles puede aguantar el clima y el suelo en principio creo que arcilloso de la zona.

El pino lo descarto totalmente, machaca la tierra, y la encina me gusta, pero puedo llegar a los 80 años y que midan escasos dos metros.
Se agradecería alguna recomendación de los expertos.


----------

